# Carriage Hills



## Sunny4me (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi

Could anyone tell me what a 'good deal' resale price would be for a week 52 (fixed), 2 bedroom lockout at Carriage Hills?

Thanks very much!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Dec 16, 2006)

I didn't think that Carriage Hills had fixed weeks, just floating red or white weeks. I own a week there and it floats.

So, assuming that what you have is a floating red week being offered to you take a look at eBay auction #160050535894.  That was an every other year red week which sold for $539.99 US funds + $549.00 US funds closing costs and resort transfer fee. I thought this was very very cheap. The last red week I saw sold went for around $2,500 or so (every year).

I bought an every other year white week for $865 US dollars + closing costs a few years ago and thought I got a great deal.

If you have any more questions, just send me an e-mail and I'll try to help further.


----------



## Harmina (Dec 16, 2006)

*fixed weeks*

The fixed weeks are a rare find. We bought a fixed week 26 from the developer in 1997. They really weren't promoting fixed weeks, we told them that was the only way we would buy a unit up there. We usually use the one bedroom and trade with the studio. It trades really well as it takes in Canada Day & Independence Day. I would never want a floating week up there as their spacebanking system really sucks. The last quote I heard for a fixed week up there from the developer was in the $20,000 range. Mind you I have a friend who also ended up paying pretty close to that for a floating red week.


----------

